# الآثار العراقية ...............متجدد



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*العملة العراقية الملكية*



*الملك فيصل الثاني*

*الملك فيصل الثاني بن غازي بن فيصل بن حسين بن علي الهاشمي* (2 مايو 1935 – 14 يوليو 1958)،  ثالث وآخر ملوك العراق من الأسرة الهاشمية. آل العرش اليه عام 1939 عقب  وفاة والده الملك غازي وأصبح ملكا تحت وصاية خاله الأمير عبد الاله بن علي.  حتى بلغ السن القانونية للحكم وتوج ملكا في 2 مايو 1953 وحتى مقتله في 14 تموز 1958  بقصر الرحاب الملكي بالعاصمة بغداد مع عدد من افراد العائلة المالكة، وهو  الابن الوحيد للملك غازي. بوفاته انتهت سبعة وثلاتين عاما من الحكم الملكي  الهاشمي بالعراق، ليبدأ بعدها العهد الجمهوري.

​ 


الملك فيصل الثاني

​ 
العملة العراقية في عهد الملك فيصل الثاني من  1939 الى1958​




فيصل الثاني طفل 50فلس العملة العراقية الورقية






ربع دينار فيصل الثاني طفل






العملة العراقية الورقية من ربع دينار فيصل الثاني طفل






دينار واحد






-1945 العملة العراقية الورقية دينار واحد – فيصل الثاني طفل






دينار واحد طفل







- 1945العملة العراقية الورقية خمسة دنانير – فيصل الثاني طفل






- 1957العملة العراقية الورقية من مائة دينار فيصل الثاني طفل





ربع دينار فيصل صبي





– العملة العراقية الورقية من ربع دينار فيصل الثاني كبير 1957






- 1957العملة العراقية الورقية من نصف دينار فيصل الثاني كبير






-1955 العملة العراقية الورقية من دينار واحد فيصل الثاني صبي





خمسة دنانير العملة العراقية الورقية فيصل الثاني كبير






-1957عشرة دنانير العملة العراقية الورقية فيصل الثاني كبير





عملة معدنية 100 ، 50، 20 فلس






عملة 10 فلوس





درهم 50 فلس فيصل الثاني






فيصل الثاني1 درهم 50 فلس




فيصل الثاني – 100 فلس




فيصل الثاني 100 فلس


الموضوع مهدى للغالية كلدانية لأني وعدتها .......ومهدى لكل عراقي ...من حقه ان يفخر بوطنه وبأثاره الرائعة 


يتبع 

https://farahe.wordpress.com/category/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%AB%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%82%D9%8A%D8%A9/​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*الملك فيصل الاول*

​ هو فيصل الأول والذي كان ملكا على سوريا ثم  أصبح أول ملك على العراق، أول ملوك المملكة العراقية (1921-1933) وملك  سورية (مارس 1920- يوليو 1920). وفيصل الأول هو ابن حسين بن علي الهاشمي  شريف مكة ومفجر الثورة العربية الكبرى ضد العثمانيين، والأول أيضا هو أخو الملك عبد الله الأول ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، أما الملك الحسين بن طلال فهو ابن ابن عم الملك غازي أبو الملك فيصل الثاني، وقد روى الملك الحسين بن طلال في كتابه “مهنتي كملك ” قصص زياراته للملك فيصل الثاني في العراق وكان يدعوه بإبن عمي.
 
​ 


الملك فيصل الاول ملك المملكة العراقية الهاشمية الأول





​ العملة العراقية في عهد الملك فيصل الاول
 
​ 

نصف دينار







العملة العراقية الورقية نصف دينار 1932





العملة العراقية الورقية مائة دينار





وجه ريال عملة معدنية





ظهر ريال عملة معدنية





ظهر ريال عملة معدنية





وجه ريال عملة معدنية





العملة العراقية الحديدية من فئة عشرة فلوس- فيصل الاول 1933




عملة ملكية فيصل الاول وغازي الاول وفيصل الثاني​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

* الملك غازي الاول*
​ الملك غازي بن فيصل الأول بن حسين بن علي الهاشمي (1912 – 1939) ثاني ملوك العراق. حكم من 1933 ولغاية 1939.ولد في مكة وعاش في كنف جده حسين بن علي شريف مكة قائد الثورة العربية والمنادي لاستقلال العرب من الأتراك العثمانيين ومنادياً بعودة الخلافة للعرب.في يوم 18 سبتمبر 1933، أعلنت خطوبته وعقد قرانه على ابنة عمه عالية بنت علي بن حسين بن علي الهاشمي، وفي مساء يوم 25 يناير عام 1934 تم الزفاف. ورزق بإبنه الوحيد فيصل الثاني يوم 2 مارس 1935.




الملك غازي ملك المملكة العراقية الهاشمية الثاني



العملة العراقية في عهد الملك غازي







العملة العراقية الورقية ربع دينار غازي-






العملة العراقية الورقية عشرة دينار – غازي






العملة العراقية الورقية عشرة دينار غازي






العملة العراقية -1936 الورقية مائة دينار غازي







العملة العراقية الحديدية من فئة فلس واحد الملك غازي 1938




معدنية 10 فلس غازي الاول







العملة العراقية الحديدية من فئة 4 فلس الملك غازي 1938





العملة العراقية الحديدية من فئة 20 فلس الملك غازي 1938





العملة العراقية الحديدية من فئة 50 فلس درهم واحد الملك غازي 1938​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*دير مار أوراها*
 *
*​ هو دير تابع للكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية يقع 2 كم شرق بلدة باطنايا في محافظة نينوى.ينسب الدير تقليديا إلى مار أوراهارفيق الربان هرمز. حيث كان مقيما في صومعة في جبل الألفاف قبل  أن يضطر إلى الرحيل بسبب الجفاف في تلك الفترة. وتذكر أسطورة أن مار  أوراها سمع صوتا يناديه لإنشاء دير آخر في نينوى. فبنى الدير المسمى باسمه  خلال بطركة إيشو ياب (581 – 596( توقف ذكر الدير في المخطوطات حتى القرن السابع عشرعندما ذكر في تقرير أرسله مار إيليا بطريرك الكلدان إلى بابا روما. وكان الدير طوال هذه الفترة تابعة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية قبل أن ينتقل إلى يد الكلدان سنة 1719. في سنة 1743دمر نادر شاه الدير وقتل جميع الرهبان فيه خلال الحملة التي شنها على مدينة الموصل. فأعيد بنائه سنة 1921. يبلغ  ارتفاع مبنى الدير الحالي 33 متر وعرضه 26 متر. ويزوح فيه المؤمنون مرتين  سنويا: الأول في الأحد الخامس للصوم الكبير والثانية الأحد الأول بعد عيد الفصح ….

​ * 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*الثور المجنح في المتاحف العالمية
*

الثور المجنح هو تمثال ضخم يبلغ طوله 4.42 م والذي يزن أكثر من 30 طناً. وهو  فرداً من زوج يحرس باباً من أبواب سور مدينة (دور شروكين) التي شيدها  الملك الاشوري سرجون الثاني (721- 705 ق.م) والتي هجرها سنحاريب ابن سرجون الثاني، حيث نقل العاصمة إلى مدينة نينوى. كان يرمز إلى القوة والحكمة والشجاعة والسمو، وقد اشتهرت الحضارة الآشورية بالثيران المجنحة ولاسيما مملكة آشور وقصور ملوكها في مدينة نينوى وآشور في شمال ما بين النهرين والذي غدا رمزا من رموز هذه الحضارة التي كانت تعتمد القوة كمبدأ في سياستها وانتشارها









 الثور المجنح – في متحف اللوفر


​ 









 في المتحف البريطاني


​ 









 الثور المجنح برأس إنسان، من خورسباد . معهد جامعة شيكاغو








 الكتابة المسمارية على الجزء الخلفي من الثور المجنح في معهد جامعة شيكاغو شرقية .

















































​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*دير مار متي*

دير مار متى بالسريانية: او دير الشيخ متي ܕܝܪܐܕܡܪܝܡܬܝ وهو ديرأثري يقع على جبل الألفافشمال مدينة الموصلو يعد من المعالم السياحية المعروفة في العراق.يتبع الدير مطرانية السريان الأرثوذكس، أسسه مار متيالناسك السرياني في القرن الرابعالميلادي. وإنضوى إليه بضعة آلاف من الرهبان والمتوحّدين من نواحي نينوى.يقع دير مار متي الناسكشمالي شرق الموصلبمسافة 30 كم. أسسه القديس مار متي في أواخر القرن الرابع الميلاديبمساعدة سنحاريبالملك

​ 

 



 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*صور لدير مار بهنام تعود لعام 1909*


* 















*

*

*



​ *يتبع ..........*​


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

*دير مار بهنام وأخته سارة*

*السريانية: ܕܝܪܐܪܡܪܝܒܗܢܡܘܡܪܬܣܪܐهو دير للسريان الكاثوليك يقع بمحافظة نينوى بشمال العراق. يبعد الدير مسافة 14 كم جنوب بلدة بخديدا وحوالي 35 كم جنوب شرق الموصل.يرجع تاريخ الدير إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي حيث يرتبط بقصة الأمير الآشوري مار بهنام الذي أصبح مسيحيا مع أخته سارة وأربعون من اتباعه على يد مار متي،  فلما علم والده الملك سنحاريب بالأمر أمر بقتلهم جميعا. غير أنه ندم ندما  شديدا على ذلك فاعتنق المسيحية هو كذلك وأمر بناء الدير تكفيرا عن ذنبه.تبع الدير الكنيسة النسطورية ردحا من الزمن حيث توجد به كتابات يغورية نادرة تعود إلى الرهبان المنغول النساطرة الذين كانوا يحجون إليه. انتقل إلى يد السريان الأرثوذكس حيث أصبح مركزا للملافنة السريان منذ القرن الخامس عشرومن ثم السريان الكاثوليك بعد تحول أهالي بلدة بخديدا إلى الكثلكة في القرن الثامن عشر. أعيد ترميم الدير وتوسيعه سنة 1986ويعتبر اليوم من المراكز الدينية الهامة في العراق حيث يزوره المسيحيون والمسلمون على حد سواء من أجل التبرك .في القرن العاشر، دخل عصره الذهبي في العصر الأتابكي (القرن 12، 13) وإلى ذلك العصر تعود معظم الآثار الموجودة فيه.  يقع الدير وسط سهل فسيح على بعد (35) كم جنوب شرقي الموصل في زاوية إلتقاء  الزاب الكبير بدجلة بجوار قرية الخضر والبساطلية، مركز ناحية النمرود  التابعة لقضاء الحمدانية (قره قوش) وبُني هذا الدير في أواخر القرن الرابع  الميلادي أو بداية القرن الخامس، ويتألف من بنائين منفصلين: الجب وفيه ضريح  مار بهنام وعليه كتابة (ايغورية) لعلها الكتابة الوحيدة المعروفة في  العراق بهذه اللغة، والدير يحيطُ بهما بستان واسع معظم أشجاره الفستق  والزيتون، يقع الجب في وسط تل أثري ينزل إليه الزائر بدرجات عبر نفقين  منخفضين متوازيين. أما الدير فيتألف من فنائين فسيحين، يضم الخارجي منهما  كنيسة الدير الأثرية وهي مربعة الشكل أبعادها (23x  20)م ويحتوي على (25 غرفة لإستقبال الجماعات التي تنشد الخلوة والصلاة   والرياضة الروحية وفيه مكتبة نفيسة وغنية بالمخطوطات السريانية والعربية  مفتوحة للباحثين وتعتبر ثروة علمية نادرة*




 

 

 

​



المدخل العام الخارجي




منظر عام امامي




مدخل الدير الخارجي





مدخل الدير الداخلي




التلة والجب




تلة الدير





منظر امامي للدير





مدخل  الجب





مدخل وقبة الجب





ممر الجب يوم 11/4/2014 عدسة خاصة





ضريح مار بهنام يوم 11/4/2014 عدسة خاصة





الضريح اسفل الجب – يوم 11/4/2014 عدسة خاصة





الضريح – يوم 11 /4 / 2014  عدسة خاصة


*صور لكنيسة الدير  *​
*



*​



باب المذبح الرئيسي – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة




باب المذبح الوسطي – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة





الباب الجانبي الايمن – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة





الباب الجانبي الايمن – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة





الباب الجانبي الايسر – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة




الباب الجانبي الايسر – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة





الباب الجانبي الاخر – يوم 11/4/ 2014 عدسة خاصة

​


----------



## tamav maria (31 مارس 2015)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمه
تسلم ايدك اني 
للمواضيعك الشيقه
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (31 مارس 2015)

رحلة سياحية جميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مهمه
> تسلم ايدك اني
> للمواضيعك الشيقه
> ​



نورتي ياغالية بمرورك المميز


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> رحلة سياحية جميلة
> الرب يباركك



لسى الرحلة شغالة هههههه
يارب تكون عجبتكم 
وانبسطتوا بأثار عراقنا


----------



## النهيسى (1 أبريل 2015)

*موضوع ومجهود جميل جدا جدا جدا ومميز*​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*دير مار بهنام وأخته سارة*


































































الباب الخارجي للكنيسة






زخارف الجدار الخارجي للكنيسة





​ *صور لدير مار بهنام تعود لعام 1909  *
 
​ 



​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*دير مار يوحنا الديلمي (ناقورتايا) *

دير ناقورتايا (بالسريانية: ܕܝܪܐܢܩܘܪܬܝܐ) أي “الدير المنقور” ويعرف كذلك ب -مقورتايا و-دير السريان و -دير مار يوحنا الديلمي، هو دير سرياني أرثوذكسي يبعد مسافة حوالي 3 كم عن بلدة بخديدا بمحافظة نينوى بالعراق.ينسب الدير تقليديا إلى مار يوحنا الديلميالذي قدم إلى بخديداخلال القرن السابع وعمل على تحويل سكانها من النسطورية إلى اليعقوبية. ويعود أقدم ذكر للدير في المخطوطات السريانية إلى نهاية القرن التاسع. وتذكر مخطوطة أخرى تجديد الدير سنة 1115. كما ذكر المفريان ابن العبري تعرض الدير لهجوم سنة 1261 من قبل الأكرادحيث تم حرقه وقتل رهبانه. فتم تجديده للمرة الثانية سنة 1563. ابتداءا من القرن الثامن عشر بدأ أهالي البلدة يتحولون إلى الكاثوليكية بتشجيع  من الرهبان الدومنيكان، فتم تقاسم الكنائس والأديرة في البلدة فكان الدير  من نصيب الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، غير أن نقص اعدادهم المضطرد أدى إلى إهمال  الدير لفترة طويلة حتى هجره رهبانه.تمت إعادة بناء الدير الذي كاد أن يتداعى سنة 1998. واقترن منذ ذلك الحين بمقبرة البلدة التي انشأت بالقرب من الدير.​
*مار يوحنا الديلمي*​
هو  قديس وراهب من حديثة بنينوى، اشتهر صيته، وكتب العديد من المؤرخين سيرته  آخرهم نوح الأنباري. وكان أن سمح للراهب يوحنا الديلمي بالتبشير العلني،  وبناء الأديرة والكنائس، وأن صاحبه الحجاج بن قيس الحيري (زود يوحنا بكتاب  توصية إلى ولاة البلاد بمساعدته، وإسعاف طلبه، ولم يعارضه أحد حتى بلغ قرية  بغديدا شرقي نينوى). ليوحنا دير صغير شمال بلدة قرة قوش  بغديدا / المسيحية قرب الموصل

​
الدير قبل الاعمار

​



الدير بداية الاعمار




الدير صورة قديمة




الدير صورة قديمة






مار يوحنا الدليمي, باب الحرم (الهيكل) الكنيسة القديمة






مار يوحنا الدليمي ,بقايا لمنحوتات كتابية (القديس ماريوحنا الدليمي)






كنيسة مار يوحنا الدليمي), منحوتة الخط






اطلال دير يوحنا الدليمي






يوحنا الدليمي اثار الدير






اطلال






الدير من الداخل






الدير من الداخل






قديمة






اظلال الدير اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الدير






اظلال الدير اثناء الاحتفال بعيد الدير






بقايا اثار من الداخل



بعد الاعمار​



بعد الاعمار






منظر عام مع الحقول الخضراء والطريق






دير السريان






الدير






فترة الاعمار






الاحتفال بعيد الدير






اثار المذبح من الداخل






المذبح من الداخل بعد الاعمار

​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*كنيسة الاقيصر في كربلاء*

ستمرار العمل في كربلاء لاستظهار كنيسة الاقيصر

التي يرجع تاريخها الى 120سنة قبل ظهور الاسلام

اعلنت لجنة السياحة والاثار في مجلس محافظة كربلاء عن استمرار العمل في استظهار كنيسة الاقيصر غرب كربلاء .
وقالت  الدكتورة افتخار عباس مسؤولة لجنة السياحة والاثار في مجلس المحافظة  للوكالة الوطنية العراقية للانباء ان البعثة التنقيبية تواصل استظهار كنيسة  الاقيصر التي يرجع تاريخها الى 120سنة قبل ظهور الاسلام. مضيفة ان التلول الاثرية الموجودة في الموقع تشير الى احتمال وجود مدينة كاملة مطمورة تحتها .مسؤولة لجنة السياحة والاثار اوضحت ان الدلائل تشير الى ان الحجارة التي بنيت بها الكنسية مصدرها من سوريا






 كنيسة القصير في كربلاء – العراق


​ 

 

 

 




 

​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

* كنائس في مدينة القباب الذهبية* ​ مواقع جديدة تمهد لكشف أسرار مدينة الحيرة

مدينة  الاولياء والمراقد المقدسة، مدينة تمتد جذورها الى اعماق التاريخ مزدانة  بقبابها الذهبية فضلا عن العديد من الكنائس والأديرة التأريخية التي لا  تزال آثارها باقية حتى اليوم والتي يتواصل الكشف عنها، كأن التاريخ اراد ان  يترك في المدينة المقدسة أجمل بصماته، ويجعل منها حلقة وصل بين الديانات.
*[FONT=&quot]آثاريون[/FONT]
*يفخر  الآثاري شاكر عبد الزهرة بأن سنوات عمله التي ناهزت الأربعين عاما في هيئة  الآثار العراقية تكللت بالعديد من الاكتشافات المهمة الناجحة، لاسيما بعد  أن تمكن مؤخرا بصحبة فريق عمله المكون من خمسة فنيين أثريين، الكشف عن آثار  عراقية لا تقل قيمة عن الاكتشافات الأثرية السابقة، وتمهد “حسب قوله” لكشف  كامل لمدينة الحيرة العربية المندثرة.
ويوضح عبد الزهرة خلال حديثه طبيعة الآثار المكتشفة مؤخرا في مدينة النجف، فيقول:
“تم  الكشف عن أسس لدير كنسي يعود تاريخه الى 268 ميلادية، متكون من ست وأربعين  غرفة مزخرفة الجدران، نقشت عليها رسوم أوراق العنب والصلبان”.
ويضيف  شاكر، “تم الحفر الى عمق يصل الى متر ونصف تحت الأرض، حيث عثرنا على بعض  المسكوكات الذهبية منها الدنانير البيزنطية وعدد من الحلي الذهبية وجرار  خزفية وأحجار الكريمة، فضلا عن بعض الأدوات المنزلية الأخرى“.
ويشير  أيضا، “إذا ما طابقنا المعطيات المكتشفة حديثا وبعض الروايات التاريخية،  فان الدير يعود الى هند بنت النعمان ابن المنذر ملك الحيرة الشهير”.
*[FONT=&quot]منطقة محرمة[/FONT]
*من  جهته اكد مدير دائرة آثار النجف  أن فرق التنقيب الخاصة بدائرة آثار  المحافظة عثرت على آثار مسيحية بمنطقة الحيرة القديمة. وذكر أن الآثار هي  دير مسيحي وكنيسة وعدد من الأبنية إضافة إلى جرار عليها علامة الصليب وحلي  ذهبية وعملة نقدية.
واعتبر  مدير دائرة الآثار بالنجف” “هذا الاكتشاف دليل قاطع على وجود الديانة  المسيحية في هذه المنطقة في القرن الثالث الميلادي التي يعود إليها تاريخ  الآثار“.
وأضاف  هادي “منطقة الحيرة القديمة الواقعة على بعد عشرة كيلومترات إلى الجنوب من  النجف هي منطقة أثرية منذ عشرينيات القرن الماضي، وقد عملت في جزء منها  إحدى البعثات الألمانية عام 1932 وهي مؤشرة على خارطة كاسترو القديمة لكن  لم تؤشر عليها نوعية الآثار الموجودة فيها“.
وأوضح  أن “الكشف عن المناطق الأثرية يعد رافدا لاقتصاد المحافظة كون اكتمال  التنقيب سيجتذب الزوار من شتى دول العالم” من جانبه طالب مدير مفتشية  الآثار في المحافظة محمد هادي سلطات المطار بوقف عمليات التوسع الجارية  الآن، كون المنطقة تعد موقعا اثرياً، مؤكدا “ابلغنا سلطات المطار والحكومة  المحلية، بضرورة وقف عمليات التوسع، باعتبارها منطقة محرمة تخضع لسلطة  الهيئة العامة للتراث والآثار”.
ويبين هادي، ان الموقع المكتشف يبعد نحو ثلاثة كم من مركز مدينة النجف القديمة، والى الجنوب الغربي من مدرج المطار”.
ويشير “تعتبر  البعثة الألمانية للتنقيب أول من اكتشف الموقع، وهي مؤشرة على خارطة  كاسترو القديمة، إلا إن عملها توقف منذ تلك الفترة، حتى بادرت الهيئة  العامة للتراث والآثار عام 2007 الى إحياء أعمال التنقيب مجددا بواسطة فريق  عراقي متخصص”.
ويضيف، “اجري التنقيب على مرحلتين استمرت الأولى لفترة سبعة أشهر، والثانية لمدة ثلاثة أشهر”.
الجدير  بالذكر إن سلطات المطار رفضت إدخال الفرق الإعلامية لتصوير الموقع، على  الرغم من اصطحابها مسؤول في مفتشية آثار النجف، كما رفضت استقبال الصحفيين  للإجابة عن تساؤلاتهم حول وقف عمليات التوسع.
*[FONT=&quot]قلة التخصيصات[/FONT]
*الى  ذلك اشتكى هادي من قلة التخصيصات المرصودة لعمليات التنقيب، فضلا عن  افتقار دائرته الى جهاز الماسح الضوئي المعتمد لدى معظم فرق التنقيب  الدولية، مشيرا في الوقت نفسه الى ان المنطقة الممتدة من جنوب غرب المطار  الى قضاء الحيرة الحالي تضم آثار مدينة الحيرة التاريخية المندثرة، حيث  يقول:
ـ  لا يزال عملنا يفتقر الى العديد من الأجهزة والمعدات المتطورة في أعمال  التنقيب، لاسيما جهاز الماسح الضوئي الذي يعد من أكثر الأجهزة تطورا ونجاحا  في التنقيب، مضيفا “حتى الان نحن نستعمل الفأس والزنابير البلاستكية  وعربات نقل بدائية”.
مطالبات
من  جهة اخرى شدد عدد من المواطنين على ضرورة تشييد متحف جديد في مدينة النجف،  مطالبين في الوقت ذاته، السلطات الرسمية الاهتمام بآثار المدينة ومكانتها  الدينية والثقافية، حيث يقول المواطن عماد المظفر، “تعرضت الكثير من  المواقع الأثرية الى  التخريب والسرقة من قبل بعض الجهات، لاسيما إن  المواقع الأثرية غير محمية بشكل جدي”.
أما  السيد حسين الموسوي فأكد ضرورة إعادة تأهيل متحف الكوفة الحالي أو إعادة  تشييد متحف جديد يليق بمكانة مدينة النجف الأشرف حيث يقول، “لا يوجد سوى  متحف مهجور في الكوفة، وهو لا يرقى ليكون متحفاً”.
ويتساءل الموسوي، “كيف ستكون النجف عاصمة للثقافة الإسلامية عام 2012، وهي لا تضم متحفا؟”.
*[FONT=&quot]مشكلة الحيرة[/FONT]
*ومن  جهته أكد الأستاذ في كلية المعلمين الدكتور محمد العبيدي، بأن اثآر النجف  كانت دائماً وما زالت مشكلتنا الأزلية، حيث أطلقنا عليها عبارة (مشكلة  الحيرة) لما فيها من عقبات وايضاً لتنوع وتعدد الآثار التي تضمها، وبشان  عمليات الكشف والتنقيب لفت الدكتور العبيدي الى أن البعثة الألمانية لا  يمكنها التنقيب والبحث إلا في آثار الكنائس والاديرة.
واوضح  بأن أغلبية العاملين في التنقيب والكشف عن الآثار لا يستطيعون مزاولة  أعمالهم اليوم، بل قد نبالغ بقولنا بأنهم لا يخرجون للتنقيب والبحث، والسبب  في ذلك هي تلك العصابات التي تتمركز حول مدينة النجف بحثاً عن منقبي  الآثار لخطفهم والمساومة على أماكن الآثار المنتشرة في تلك المنطقة.
*[FONT=&quot]حكاية جندي اميركي[/FONT]
*وفي  هذا العدد ذكرت إحد المصادر الأميركية، حكاية عن جندي اميركي في العراق،  تحديداً في مدينة النجف كان يؤدي واجبه العسكري في تلك المنطقة، قام بتصوير  واكتشاف الكثير من الآثار التي أشارت المصادر بأنها قرب مطار النجف، ومن  الطريف انه حين تم نقل ذلك الجندي الى شمال العراق فوجئ بنفس الزخارف  وتصاميم الأبنية الأثرية في الموصل، والتي كانت عبارة عن كنيسة ودير،  واضافت المصادر نفسها أن هذا الجندي لم يلحظ أية عناية أو اهتمام ولا حتى  إشارة لتلك الآثار التي تعد ثروة ثمينة جدا.
*ليس غريبا
*من  ناحية أكد التشكيلي محمد الخفاجي أن هذه الآثار موجودة سابقاً والجميع على  علم بأن النجف عبارة عن كنائس وأديرة، مضيفا “نحن نمر بين مدة واخرى من  امامها ولكن للأسف لا يوجد من يرصدها ويحميها”، موضحاً أن في صحراء النجف  اديرة وكنائس وغيرها لم يشر اليها حتى الآن.
*كنائس واديرة 
*فقد  عثّر على أكبر وأهم الكنائس والأديرة والأبنية التابعة لملوك وأمراء  الحيرة ومنها قصر الأبيض، وقصر بني بقيلة، و قصر الخورنق، وقصر السدير،وقصر  العذيب والصنبر، وقصر العدسين، والزوراء، وقصر الجوسق الخرب، وقصر محمد بن  الأشعث، وقصر الطين، ودار عون العبادي، وقصر بني مازن، وغمير اللصوص، وقصر  الفتحة وقصر الرهيمة وقصر الدكاكين ، وقصر الأثل،  وقصر أم عريف، وقصر  الرهبان، وقصر سنداد،  وقصر صنين، وقصور العباديين،  ومنازل آل محرق،  وديارات الأساقفة، دير الأسكون أو(الأسكول)، دير الأعور،  دير بني مرينا ،  دير ابن براق، دير حنه، دير عبد المسيح أو (دير الجرعة)، دير السوا، دير  اللج، دير مارت مريم، دير مارفاثيون، دير ابن المزعوق، دير هند الصغرى، دير  هند الكبرى، الاكيراح ، قبة الشتيق، قلاية القس، دير ابن وضاح ، دير أبي  موسى، دير بني عبد الله بن دارم، دير الجماجم، دير الحريق، دير حنظلة، دير  الزرنوق، دير سرجس، دير السلسلة، دير الشاه، دير العذارى، ديرعلقمة، دير  عون، دير قرة … وهي تشكو في الوقت نفسه تحديات الزمن، لما وصلت اليه من  حالة متهالكة حيث اهملت صيانتها التي عدت احدى الشواهد عليها
​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*مدينة سامراء الأثرية  
*



   تقع مدينة سامراء على ضفاف نهر دجلة وعلى مسافة 130 كيلومترا شمال بغداد،  وكانت مقر عاصمة إسلامية جبارة بسطت نفوذها على أقاليم الدولة العباسية  التي امتدت خلال قرن من الزمن من تونس إلى وسط آسيا. تمتد المدينة بطول 41  كيلومترا ونصف الكيلومتر من الشمال إلى الجنوب، أما عرضها فيتراوح بين 4 و8  كيلومترات. وتحتوي على ابتكارات هندسية وفنية طوّرت محلياً قبل أن تنقل  إلى أقاليم العالم الإسلامي وأبعد من ذلك. ومن بين الآثار العديدة والبارزة  الموجودة في الموقع المسجد الجامع ومئذنته الملوية، وقد شيدا في القرن  التاسع الميلادي. ويبقى قرابة 80٪ من المدينة   ​ 
الأثرية مطمورا ويحتاج إلى تنقيب.

​ 


​ 


​ 




​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]عصور ما قبل التاريخ [/FONT]*​ 





*الخريطة الأثرية للعراق*

أثبت  الحفائر الأثرية والأدلة الأنثروبولوجية , أن العراق كان يعيش حياة مستقرة  في عصور ما قبل التاريخ من الألف الرابع قبل الميلاد , ونظرًا لما تتسم به  أرض العراق من مميزات جغرافية فريدة فقد كانت من مواطن الاستقرار البشري  الأولى في العالم , وعرفت الحضارة الإنسانية بدايات نشوئها متمثلة في أرقى  حضارة زراعية وصناعية عرفها الانسان حينئذ حيث عرف النار وكيفية  توليدها,وكذلك صناعة الفخار وأدواته المبكرة . ويعد موقع ( جرمو ) قرب جمجمال نموذجًا للقرية الزراعية في شمال العراق , حيث أظهرت التنقيبات في هذا الموقع ست عشرة طبقة سكنية تضم الخمس العليا منها أقدم الآثار لصناعة الفخار في وادي الرافدين . ولم  تلبث مظاهر التمدن أن انتقلت بعد ذلك إلى القسم الجنوبي من البلاد حوالي  سنة 4000 ق.م متمثلة في آثار (تل العبيد) الواقع على بعد أربعة أميال إلى  الشمال الغربي من مدينة أور . ويعتبر تل العبيد أقدم المستوطنات البشرية  التى كشفت عنها التنقيبات في الجنوب . ولكن المقومات والمظاهر الحضارية لم  تنضج إلا في العصر اللاحق ـ عصر الوركاء ـ الذي تميز بظهور الأختام  الأسطوانية والمصطبة ,وفن النحت ,وظهور أقدم وسيلة للتدوين.​ 





رأس فتاة من الرخام الأبيض عصر أوروك ( الوركاء )  



​ *نقش أثري يمثل جوانب من الحياة الحربية في الدولة السومرية ( 2850 ـ2400 ق . م )[FONT=&quot] الحضارة السومرية 
[/FONT]*

تعتبر  الحضارة السومرية ( 2850 ـ2400 ق . م ) في العراق من الحضارات الإنسانية  المبكرة التى خلفت تراثًا عريقًا , ويعد السومريون من أقدم الشعوب التي  استطاعت وضع لبنات الحضارة الأولى في القسم الجنوبي من العراق القديم الذي  عرف ببلاد سومر ,وتكشف النصوص السومرية عن جوانب من منجزات السومريين  الحضارية ,وكاختراع الكتابة , والنقش في العمارة ,والحذق في صناعة الفخار ,وغيرها  من المظاهر الحضارية . كما تمتاز هذه الفترة بظهور أولى السلالات السومرية  التي شكلت أنظمة سياسية عرفت باسم دويلات المدن ,وقد وجدت معالم هذه  الحضارة في مدن مختلفة من العراق ,وهي كيش (تل الأحيمر) ,وتل (كرسو) ,وتلول  الهباء (لكشي) واشبونا (تل أحمر) ,وأوروك (الوركاء) ,وينبور (نفر) ,واريدو  (ابو شهرين ) ,وغيرها وقد نشأت على شواطئ النهرين دجلة والفرات وروافدهما  وتطورت أولى المدن والمراكز الحضارية في العالم ,وفيها بدأت أولى محاولات  الإنسان الكتابة ,والتربية والتعليم المنظم , وصياغة منظومات قانونية,  والاكتشافات في ميادين الطب والكيمياء والرياضيات والفلك والإبداع في  مجالات الفنون ,والآداب وازدهار التجارة والصناعة وغيرها . وغدت تلك  المحاولات الأساس الذي قامت عليه الحضارة العراقية القديمة في العصور  التالية ​


​ *نقش أثري يمثل جوانب من الحياة اليومية في الدولة السومرية ( 2850 ـ2400 ق . م )**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ـ الحضارة الأكدية في العراق[/FONT]*

نزح الأكديون ( 2350 ـ2159 ق.م) من الجزيرة العربية ,واستوطنوا وادي الرافدين . اشتق  اسمهم من اسم مدينة (أكد) التي أسسها سرجون الأكدي واتخذها عاصمة لمملكته ,  ويرجح أن موقعها بالقرب من بغداد حاليًا . وقد تأثر الأكديون بالحضارة  السومرية إلا أنهم أدخلوا عناصر ومقومات حضارية جديدة في النظم السياسية  والاجتماعية والحربية والفنية. ومن أشهر ملوكهم سرجون (شروكين, ويعنى  الملك الصادق) الذي يعد من أعظم الشخصيات التاريخية في الشرق الأدنى  القديم . وحكم بعد وفاة سرجون ولداه ريموش ثم نشتوسو ,وبعدهما تسلم الحكم  حفيده نرام سين الذى يعتبر أعظمهم وأكثرهم شهرة . أما أخبار حكمه فقد  وصلتنا مدونة على وثائق مسمارية​ 



​ 5* الملك نرام سين حفيد الملك سرجون الدولة الأكدية*


[FONT=&quot]امتاز  حكم نرام سين (2260 ـ 2223 ق .م ) بالازدهار والقوة ,وقد وصلتنا أخبار هذا  الملك مدونة على المنحوتات الحجرية التى تمثل الملك منتصرًا أعدائه[/FONT][FONT=&quot]  , ومنها المنحوتة التى عثر عليها فى جبال قرادغ إلى الجنوب من السليمانية  ,والتى عرفت بمسلة النصر حيث تخلد انتصارات الملك العسكرية على اللولوبيين,  ويشاهد على المنحوتة الملك يحمل القوس والرمح ويلبس خوذة ويصعد جبلاً  شاهقًا ,وقد تساقط الأعداء تحت قدميه.[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot]6*  مسلة النصر تخلد انتصار الملك نرام سين حفيد الملك سرجون على اللولوبيين *[/FONT]



​
* 7  الملك كوديا ( الملك الثاني عشر) من سلالة لكش الثانية**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​
وكان الملك أورنمو من المهتمين بالبناء والعمران ,و قد شملت أعماله العمرانية , بالإضافة  إلى العاصمة ( أور ) , مدنًا سومرية عديدة مثل الوركاء ولكش ونفر وأريدو .  ومن أشهر إنجازاته العمرانية بناؤه زقورة في معبد مدينة أور . ويعد  الملك أورنمو من أقدم المشرعين في التاريخ , فقانونه المدون باللغة  السومرية هو من أقدم ما وصلنا في ميدان التشريع , كما عثر على قانون مملكة  اشنونة الواقعة اليوم ضمن محافظتى بغداد وديالى ( تل أسمر ) . وقد عثر على  ألواح تتضمن شتى نواحي المعرفة ,وعلى قانون احتوى على مواد تتعلق بتحديد  أسعار الكثير من المواد الضرورية كالشعير والزيت والملح والنحاس وتأجير  العربات والقوارب والعمال الزراعين ,وأحكامًا خاصة بالعبيد والزواج والطلاق  والإقراض والدين والتبني والبيع والشراء وغيرها , كما تقدمت في مدينة أور  صناعة التحف الفنية




​ 8*  تحفة ذهبية من مدينة أور *


​ 9* تحفة ذهبية من مدينة أور*


اصطلح  المؤرخون على تسمية الحقبة الواقعة بين سقوط سلالة أور الثالثة حوالى 1950  ق.م ونهاية سلالة بابل الأولى عام 1535 ق . م , بالعهد البابلي القديم . و  بدأ نجم بابل في التألق مع سبللة أمورية , حتى صارت أعظم مدينة في تاريخ  العراق القديم . ومن  أعظم ملوك العهد البابلي حمورابي سادس ملك في سلالة سوموابم ,وقد قام بعد  اعتلائه عرش بابل بتوطيد دعائم مملكته ,واهتم بالقضايا السياسية والعسكرية  ,واستطاع تشكيل امبراطورية مترامية الأطراف هي الامبراطورية البابلية  القديمة . ثم اتجه إلى الشؤون الداخلية للبلاد لإرساء دعائم الدولة وتنظيم  شؤونها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والقانونية ,ووضع القوانين وسنها في شريعة  واحدة متكاملة تطرقت لمظاهر الحياة الاجتماعية في بابل ,وهدفت إلى سيادة القانون والعمل على حماية الضعيف .​ 



​ *   الملك حمورابي *


*وهكذا  سن حمورابي قانونًا موحدًا للبلاد , جمع فيه القوانين المطبقة في مختلف  المناطق التى ضمتها دولته الجديدة, وانتقى منها مواد تشريعية لكل القضايا  واحتمالاتها , وسطرها على مسلته الشهيرة*



​   مسلة حمورابي   


​ [FONT=&quot]   نماذج من التحف الذهبية من [/FONT]


*بلغت  حضارة وادي الرافدين أوج عظمتها وازدهارها في هذا العصر , وانتشر الخط  المسماري واللغة البابلية ,وأصبحت اللغة البابلية اللغة السائدة في ذلك  العصر للتواصل بين الأقطار المجاورة . وتقدمت العلوم والمعارف والفنون  والصناعات ,وأصبحت بابل قبلة الأنظار وعاصمة الامبراطورية البابلية  المزدهرة . كما انتقلت إلى اليونانيين الكثير من العلوم المزدهرة في بابل  مثل الرياضات والفلك وغيرها , عبر سوريا وبلاد الأناضول . فالنظريات التى  تعزى إلى فيثاغورث واقليدس وغيرهما من اليونانيين اتضح من الآثار التى عثر  عليها في تل حرمل والضباعى أن الرياضيين العراقيين القدامى سبقوهم إليها  بألف سنة.*



​   زقورة عقرقوف 


​  *جدران مدينة بابل*


*استقر الآشوريون في القسم الشمالي من العراق في مطلع الألف الثالثة قبل الميلاد ,ومنذ  ذلك التاريخ عرفت المنطقة في النصوص المسمارية ببلاد آشور . والمرجح أن  التسمية كانت نسبة إلى آشور أول عاصمة لهم ,وقد بلغت الدولة الآشورية أوج  عظمتها عسكريًا وعمرانيًا, كما امتاز هذا العهد بتوطيد كيان المملكة وحماية  حدودها من كل الهجمات التي داهمتها من الشرق والغرب .وقد غدت هذه الدولة  القوة الأولى في الشرق الأدني القديم خلال القرنين الثامن والسابع قبل  الميلاد .*



​   جزء من بوابة عشتار الشهيرة ـ عصر نبوخذ نصر الثاني 


​ [FONT=&quot] بوابة عشتار الشهيرة ـ عصر نبوخذ نصر الثاني [/FONT]






 *تفصيل من بوابة عشتار*





*  معبد عشتار الشهيرة ـ عصر نبوخذ نصر الثاني *



​ *اثار النمرود – اشور*​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*مدينة آشور (النمرود)*

*نمرود (كالح)، العراق*
*
 *​ مبنى كبير للإله نابو تأسست في عام 883 قبل الميلاد في العصور القديمة، كانت المدينة معروفة من قبل باسم Kalhu كالح في العهد القديم. فيها العديد من المباني التي على منصات من الطابوق اللبن بقدر 12 مترا فوق سطح النهرهي: معبد نينورتا، القصر الشمالي الغربيوالقصر الجنوبي الغربي (وأسرحدون)، وقصر سرجون، الزقورة التي تبدو أشبه بتلة مخروطية الشكل مع بقاياه ارتفاع إلى ارتفاع 17 متر. تحوي تماثيل مثيرة للإعجاب تظهر الثورالمجنح مع راس انسان على نمط التماثيل الآشورية المعروفة،وبعض ألواح جميلة النحت الغائر لا تزال على الموقع، رغم أن معظمها تم نقله الى الخارج   والأكثر إثارة للدهشة هي قاعة العرش.  ​ وهي المدينة – الدولة التي أصبحت عاصمة المملكة الآشورية القديمة، في879  قبل  الميلاد كان عدد سكانها ربما ما يصل إلى 100،000 نسمة اسمها القديم (بال  تـِل) وشكلت مع نينوى و أربيل المنطقة النواة للمماك الآشورية المتعاقبة.  تقع علي بعد 60 ميل جنوب مدينة الموصل شمال العراق على ضفاف نهر دجلة  واندثرت المدينة عام 612ق.م. وكانت عاصمة للمملكة الآشورية في شمال وادي  الرافدين سنة 2500 ق.م. إلا أن الملك الشهير نمرود آشورناصربال الثاني (883-859 قبل الميلاد. قام بنقل العاصمة شمالا إلى مدينة كالح  نمرود حاليا). بعدما سقطت الإمبراطورية الآشورية عام 612ق.م. ودمرت مدنها الكبيرة .
كالخو،  كالخ ، أيضاً نمرود، كانت مدينة مشرقية قديمة، آثارها الباقية تقع 30 كم  للجنوب من الموصل في العراق اليوم، أسست كالخو في القرن الثالث عشر قبل  الميلاد. وأصبحت في القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد عاصمة الدولة الآشورية زمن  الملك آشور ناصربال الثاني، ودمرت في العام 612 ق.م على يد الكلدانيين  والميديين .يرد  اسم المدينة في النصوص الآشورية على شكل كالخو، أما في التناخفيرد الاسم  بشكل كالخ/ كالح، أما الاسم نمرود فهو على الأرجح تسمية حديثة مستمدة من  الشخصية التناخية “نمرود” ، فأقدم ذكر لهذه التسمية يعود للرحالة الألماني “Carsten Niebuhr” والذي زار موقع المدينة في العام1766 م​ مخطط القصر​ تمت أولى عمليات التنقيب في الموقع في العام 1846 م بإدارة الدبلوماسي والآثاري البريطاني “Sir Austen Henry Layard” ،  وقد كشفت عن بقايا قصر كبير، وتحصينات، كذلك مجموعة كبيرة من المنحوتات من  حجر الألبستر، ومشغولات عاجية و مسلات وتماثيل ضخمة. في العام 1955 م.  كشفت الحفريات في معبد نبو والتي ادارها الآثاري البريطاني “Sir Max Edgar Lucien Mallowan” عن رقم مسمارية عليها نصوص تحوي عهود الولاء التي قدمها الحكام التابعين في الدولة الآشورية للملوك الآشوريين

​ 

 

 

 

​ *



**
*​ 

​ *



*​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]آشور (القلعة الشرقية) [/FONT]*​ 

​ وهذه بعض الصور اثناء التنقيب في منطقة  النمرود بين عامي 1909 الى 1911​ 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*مدينة الحضر التاريخية*
*
 *​ هي مدينة عربية تاريخية تقع على بعد 80 كم جنوبالموصل. يعتقد  أن المدينة أسست في بداية القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد. عرفت مملكة الحضر  بهندستها المعمارية وفنونها وأسلحتها وصناعاتها, الحضر كانت في مستوى روما  من حيث التقدم حيث وجد فيها حمامات ذات نظام تسخين متطور وأبراج مراقبة  ومحكمة ونقوش منحوته وفسيفساء وعملات معدنية وتماثيل شعار المدينة هوالصقر،وهو يمثل قوة وهيبة المدينة التي يحكمها آل نصر الأقوياء. كان سكان الحضروثنيون  يعبدون آلهه منها اللات و شمش “الشمس” ثم تنصرو وغدت دولتهم دولة دينية  تحكم بحكم ديمقراطي حيث يحق للكل إبداء رأيه. وقد حكمت الحضر عدت ملكات  وجدت تماثيلهم وهذا يدل على المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة في مجتمعهم. وكان  للحضر ميزة تجارية حيث ان موقعها يعتبر ملتقى القوافل حيث يربط بين الجزيرة العربية والخليج العربي إلى الشام والبحر الأحمر وجدت كتابة على أحد المباني تقول”  : سنطروقهو  ملك العرب”. وسنطروق يسمى في التاريخ العربي بالساطرون المشهور بقصة خيانة  ابنته له. حاول الفرس والرومان غزوها مرارا حيث فشل الإمبراطور الروماني  تراجان وكذلك الإمبراطور الروماني سيبتيموس سيفيروس عام 199م  بعد ان احتل كلاً من بابل وسلوقية وتيسفون أن سكانها دافعوا عنها دفاعاً  عنيداً, و أنهم استخدموا أقواساً مركبة ترمي سهمين مرة واحدة و أنهم قتلوا  بها بعضاً من الحرس الوطني الخاص بالامبراطور. وهزمت جيش الإمبراطور  الفارسي أردشير الأول الذي سيطر على منطقة الجزيرة كلها حتى سقطت بيد الفرس  و العرب عام 241م ودمرت تدميرا شديد ومنع أهلها من حمل السلاح. وكانت تلك نهايتها

​ *



















*​ 

​ 

​ [FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/FONT]​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 





​ 



​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

*مدينة بابل الاثرية*

[FONT=&quot]بابل مدينة اثرية قديمة بأرض الرافدين، قرب مدينة الحلة في (العراق) . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كانت المدينة مركزًا دينيًّا وتجاريا لبلاد بابل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كلمة “بابل” في اللغة الأكادية تعني “باب الإله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]“. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قد سماها الأقدمون بعدة أسماء منها “بابلونيا”، أرض بابل ما بين النهرين وبلاد الرافدين[/FONT][FONT=&quot]استمرت  الحضارة العراقية القديمة في بابل التي ورثت سومر واكد وكانت هناك مدينتان  ، الأولي هي بابل القديمة التي كانت عاصمة الدول الأمورية والبحرية  والكيشية ، أما بابل الثانية فكانت عاصمة الدولة الكلدانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبين بابل الأولي والثانية مئات السنين من الحضارة البابلية الغنية

[/FONT]​ 




باب عشتار

[FONT=&quot]أسس  الزعيم الأموري ( سومو آبوم ) بابل عام 1880 ق.م ويعني أسمها ( باب إيل :  باب الإله ) وكان أعظم ملوك بابل القديمة هو الملك ( حمورابي ) الذي أشتهر  بمسلته المعروفة بـ ( مسلة حمورابي ) والتي كانت واحدة من أعظم شرائع  العالم القديم وقد قام الغزاة العيلاميون بعد سقوط بابل الأمورية بنقلها  إلي ( سوسة ) عاصمتهم وقد عثرت عليها البعثة الفرنسية في أطلال مدينة سوسة  عام 1901 م ، ونقلت إلي متحف اللوفر في باريس

[/FONT]​ 

 

 

 

​ 




بابليون

[FONT=&quot]دونت  شرائع ( حمورابي ) علي لوح حجر من ( الديوريت الأسود ) يبلغ ارتفاعه حوالي  ثمانية أقدام ويعلو اللوح نقش يظهر فيه حمورابي إلي اليسار ماثلاً أمام  إله الشمس ( شمش ) يتلقي منه شرائعه ، وقد تكسر اللوح إلي ثلاث قطع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتتألف  شريعته من مقدمة تتحدث عن أسباب صدورها ثم المتن الخاص بالمواد والفقرات  القانونية التي تشمل حوالي ثلاثمائة مادة تدور حول قوانين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]القضاء  والشهود و الحقل والمنـزل والبيع والشراء و الأسعار والأجور والسرقة  والتجارة والعائلة والزواج وأجور الحيوانات والجيش والملاهي والغرامات  والتعويض وحقوق وواجبات العبيد ) ثم خاتمة تشير إلي عدالة هذه القوانين  وألقاب حمورابي ونصائحه للأجيال القادمة

[/FONT]​ 




نقوش على الجدران

[FONT=&quot]ويمكن القول أن قوانين حمورابي تعتبر علامة بارزة في تاريخ الإنسانية ومنها صدرت أو تأثرت بها أغلب قوانين الحضارات القديمة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ولعل  أشهر آثار بابل القديمة هو ( برج بابل ) المكون من سبع طبقات دائرية  يعلوها المعبد العالي وقد تخيل شكله الفنان ( بيتر بروجيل ) في واحدة من  أجمل لوحاته . أما القصور البابلية القديمة فاشهرها قصر ماري ذو الجدران  السميكة ( 40 قدم ) المشيدة من اللبن علي أسس من حجر الكلس والتي تتخللها  أبراج دفاعية تستخدم للدفاع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومن  آثار بابل القديمة رأس الملك ( حمورابي ) من حجر الديوريت والآخر من  البرونز ، وهناك تماثيل كثيرة للآلهة والناس وهناك الأختام البابلية  المسطحة المليئة بالنقوش والرموز الدينية والقصص الشعبية . وهناك اللوحات  الجدارية المذهلة التي عثر عليها في قصر مدينة ماري للإلهة عشتار والملوك

[/FONT]​ 

​ 




اسد بابل

[FONT=&quot]الكلدانية  فقد أعطتنا أعظم وأجمل الآثار منها ( أسد بابل ) وهو تمثال من الحجر لأسد  يفترس شخصاً يدل علي العدو ، وطول التمثال 2.6 متر وأرتفاعه 11.95 متر[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وتظهر  ( بوابة عشتار ) كقلعة فخمة بطرازها الخاص وسطوحها المزينة بأشكال حيوانية  خرافية مصنوعة من السيراميك أو الخزف المزجج والملون والنباتات النقشية  وتظهر الأسود ( رمز عشتار ) و العجول ( رمز أدد ) و التنين ( موش خوش ) رمز  مردوخ بتركيبة خرافية جسم كلب ، ذيل طويل ، رأس أفعي ، أقدام أسد أمامية ،  أقدام طير خلفية

 [/FONT]​ 




بابل القديمة



 

 

[FONT=&quot]

كانت  بابل الكلدانية عاصمة الملك ( نبوخذ نصر ) الذي سبي اليهود مرتين وأشتهر  هذا الملك بالجنائن المعلقة التي عُدّت من عجائب الدنيا السبع فقد كان  الماء يصعد إلي أعلاها بطريقة ميكانيكية مذهلة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وظهرت  التماثيل المجسمة والنقوش النحتية وتماثيل المعادن البرونزية بمختلف  أنواعها وأشكالها كانت المدينة ذات :أسوار يبلغ ارتفاعها 350 قدماً  وثخانتها 87 قدما وكان لهذه الأسوار مائة باب مصنوع من الذهب ولكل باب  قوائم وسقوف من االذهب أيضاً. وأعظم ما في المدينة الحدائق المعلقة أو  الجنائن المعلقة .التي تعتبر فتنة وعجيبة الدول والعصور القديمة وقد بنيت  على عقود الحجر النفيس المقدم هدايا للملك وفي الزراعة كانت طبقات تصلح  لمختلف النباتات والأشجار والماء يرفع ويخزن في الطبقات العليا بصهاريج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أما البناء فيعد من أعظم الفنون المعمارية التي بلغتها بابل ونينوى وحيث تتصل الطبقات مع بعضها بدرج واسع

[/FONT]​ 




اثار بابل











اسوار مدينة بابل






بابل






نقوش الحيوانات على الجدران

(المزيد…)​


----------



## كلدانية (2 أبريل 2015)

معلومات تاريخية روووعة
عن اعظم حضارات العالم 
شكراااا لمجهودك الجميل اني
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع ومجهود جميل جدا جدا جدا ومميز*​



نورت ياغالي


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2015)

كلدانية قال:


> معلومات تاريخية روووعة
> عن اعظم حضارات العالم
> شكراااا لمجهودك الجميل اني
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


بعتبر هالمرحلة من ادق المراحل وأقواها بالنسبة الي بنعمة الرب 
وهالموضوع بيعز علي وبحبه كثثير وبفرح لما أشوفه وبفتخر فيه 
وجودك افرحني ياغالية 
ربنا يبارك فيكِ


----------

